# Skimmer crazy at water changes



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

My skimmer goes nuts whenever I do a water change or top up, like there's enough foam for an I Love Lucy episode.
The only thing I can make a connection with is the Prime water conditioner, which says it doesn't over-stimulate skimmer but I have to turn off mine for 24 hours to get it to slowly return to normal operation. Anyone else have this problem?
Due to the noise, I've been thinking of putting the skimmer on a timer so that it's off when we're around the tank in the evenings. Does anyone else have theirs running on timer? Any disadvantages to this? It would still be on for 16 to 20 hours per day...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It's probably best to leave your skimmer on. Questions for you how often are you doing water changes, how old is your system, how much live rock do you have, the size of your system DT & sump together, and what skimmer are you using, and finally what is your water source for changes?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Prime will sometimes make a skimmer go nuts. I have had it happen in the past.


----------

